# كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟



## challenger (22 يوليو 2007)

كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟
أريد إضافة صورة ( لا أقصد وجوه تعبيرية )إلى مشاركتي *ضمن الرسالة *فلا أجد طريقة ؟
أرجو المساعدة ! 

أخوكم :challenger


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح †

عندما تضغط على (اضافة رد) تظهر لك صفحة جديدة وسترى على الشمال صور تضغط على صورة ضغطة واحدة فقط وسيتم نسخها في حقل الكتابة


----------



## فادية (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

عزيزي 
challenger 
لو كنت تقصد اضافه صور خارجيه لموضوع في المنتدى 
فلازم الصور دي تحملها في مواقع تحميل الصور وتقدر تحصل على مواقع تحميل الصور في ال Google
وبعد ما يتم تحميل الصورة في الموقع تشيل الرابط الخاص بالصورة وتنسخه ضمن ردك في المنتدى وهتنزل الصورة مع الرد بتاعك 
يا ريت اكون افدتك ولو بحاجه بسيطه يا عزيزي 
رينا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## challenger (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكررررا ً لكما من أعماق قلبي للأهتمام 
شكرا ً جزيلا ً *THE GALILEAN *
شكرا ً أختي *فادية *

توضيح لسؤالي :
أريد إضافة صورة ضمن رسالتي من كمبيوتر الخاص الذي أعمل عليه الآن ، و لتفهما قصدي كما في الرابط التالي 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=357599&postcount=8 

لاحظوا *صورة الخريطة *المضافة إلى الرد ! أريد إضافة مثلها لردودي !!
كيف ، ارجوكم التوضيح خطوة . . . خطوة


----------



## My Rock (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

على الرابط التالي شرح بالصور لعملية اضافة صورة لتوقيع, يمكنك استخدام نفس الطريقة في المواضيع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=29980&postcount=3

الصورة يجب ان تكون مرفوعة على اي موقع مجاني مثل http://imageshack.us

ارفعها و تابع الرابط الاول لكيفية ادراجها في الردود او التواقيع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



challenger قال:


> شكررررا ً لكما من أعماق قلبي للأهتمام
> شكرا ً جزيلا ً *THE GALILEAN *
> شكرا ً أختي *فادية *
> 
> ...



قبل متابعة الشرح الذي وضعه الاخ My Rock عليك رفع الصورة باستخدام هذا البرنامج سهل الاستعمال

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17838


----------



## challenger (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مشكور أخي الحببيب 
*my rock*

سأحاول ، يارب تكون الطريقة جوابي الشافي !!!


----------



## challenger (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لحظة ... لحظة 
شكرا ً عزيزي the GALILEAN لتدخلك السريع 
أرجوكم عطوني التسلسل هل هو 
أولا ً رفع الصورة باستخدام هذا البرنامج 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17838 


ثانيا ً : ما قاله الأخ my rock


----------



## challenger (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الأخ الحبيب the GALILEAN
دخلت للموقع الذي ذكرته لكنه باللغة الإنكليزية ممكن إرشادي 

أين البرنامج ؟ لأقوم بتحميله ؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

challenger



> أرجوكم عطوني التسلسل هل هو
> أولا ً رفع الصورة باستخدام هذا البرنامج



نعم اولا ترفع الصورة بالبرنامج

http://rapidshare.com/files/38376410/imageshackert.exe.html

تضغط على Free ثم تظهر صفحة جديدة ثم تكتب الرقم الموضوع امامك وتضغط Download


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



challenger قال:


> الأخ الحبيب the GALILEAN
> دخلت للموقع الذي ذكرته لكنه باللغة الإنكليزية ممكن إرشادي
> 
> أين البرنامج ؟ لأقوم بتحميله ؟



تستطيع ان تحمل البرنامج من هنا ايضا

http://www.sendspace.com/file/eb4738


----------



## challenger (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مشكورين جميعا ً

                     :999:       :999:      :999:       :999:        :999:


الحمد لله نجحت محاولاتي ... و لكم الفضل و الشكر 
*فاديا ، the galilean , my rock*
 أرجو أن لا اكون نسيت أحدا ً 


*يا رب يحميكم هذه الصورة دليل نجاحي : *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ممتاز


----------



## فادية (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مبروك عزيزي 
ويلا همتك الحلوة عايزين نشوف ابداعاتك على صفحات المنتدى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Michael (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*



challenger قال:


> كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟
> أريد إضافة صورة ( لا أقصد وجوه تعبيرية )إلى مشاركتي *ضمن الرسالة *فلا أجد طريقة ؟
> أرجو المساعدة !
> 
> أخوكم :challenger


 
برجاء للزيادة مراجعة

كيفية وضع الصور في ال ردود 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## MAGEDEZZAT (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*

<a href="http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=9d56c31d75xs3mq1kg0eb2.gif


----------



## eman88 (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*

صعب كثير مش عارفة اعمل افففففففففففففففففففففففف كثير صعب ومعقدة هلشغلة لانو انا كامان عندي نفس هلمشكلة ما برف كيف


----------



## عادل حلمي لويز (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*

_شششششككككككككككككرررررررررراااااااااا  الرب يسوع يباركك_


----------



## نشات جيد (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*

شكر جدا ربنا معكم


----------



## Michael (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*



eman88 قال:


> صعب كثير مش عارفة اعمل افففففففففففففففففففففففف كثير صعب ومعقدة هلشغلة لانو انا كامان عندي نفس هلمشكلة ما برف كيف





كيفية وضع الصور في ال ردود


----------



## نشات جيد (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## mena_mike (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*

ساكت لية   www.mena.ahlamuntada.com


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيف أضيف صورة ضمن مشاركة لي ؟*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## يوسف الصديق (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




challenger قال:


> شكررررا ً لكما من أعماق قلبي للأهتمام





challenger قال:


> شكرا ً جزيلا ً *THE GALILEAN *
> شكرا ً أختي *فادية *
> توضيح لسؤالي :
> أريد إضافة صورة ضمن رسالتي من كمبيوتر الخاص الذي أعمل عليه الآن ، و لتفهما قصدي كما في الرابط التالي
> ...



اخى الحبيب challenger
انت محتار ليه ...
الحل سهل جدا

اتبع الخطوات التالية ستجد نفسك استاذ فى رفع الصور

اولا 
اختار اى صورة من على جهازك
 (  فى حالتى انا سوف ارفع لك واجهة جهازى).
ثانيا 
 افتح (paint) من البروجرام ثم ضع هذه الصورة التى تريدها فى (paint) .. وان اردت عمل تعديل عليها او الكتابة الخ ...  ثم احفظ هذه الصورة على صيغة (png).  بحيث ان الصورة لا يزيد حجمها عن 250 كيلو بايت
كما هو مبين بالصورة التالية



ثالثا
ادخل موقع (العملاق لرفع الصور ) او موقع (محمل لرفع الصور ) او اى موقع لرفع الصور وارفع الصورة كما هو مبين بالموقع ....



رابعا
ستظهر لك الصورة بعد رفعها فى الموقع
خامسا
اعمل كوبى لهذه الصورة من الموقع ثم بيست الى المكان الذى تريد وضعها به كما يلى




لك تحياتى 
واى استفسار عن تحت امرك​


----------

